# OK - I'll go first



## Chrislight (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi,

I'm an owner of an online music store and just wanted to say hi! Nice forum - hope to see a lot more action here in the days and weeks to come!

Later,

http://www.chrislightmusic.com (Chris Light)


----------



## todo10 (Aug 15, 2004)

Glad to have you onboard, Chris. Thanks for being part of the forum - its new and we're on day one so stay tuned!


----------

